
JVM is neither compiled nor interpreted - awinter-py
https://abe-winter.github.io/rant/2017/10/24/jvm-neither.html
======
terminado
Not much substance to this; just aimless complaining.

There's a better write-up, which escapes me at the moment, which clarifies the
smoking gun of Java's painful slow performance under certain circumstances as
rooted in L2 cache churn, due to the deadly combination of the
_java.lang.String_ class' immutability in memory, and all _java.lang.Object_
instance references (literally everything, including the references
themselves) being passed around as messages which are... you guessed it,
Strings.

This is why a GUI on a Desktop java runtime environment _feels_ slow (no one
cares about your Swing app, and go out and buy four times more RAM (64GB
maybe? oh, why not?) just for your IDE), but server processes, while also
memory-hungry, are capable of reasonable performance in exchange for marginal
code readability (even if verbose), when processing mostly primitives,
threaded in parallel (yay, stateless protocols!), and packed into highly
normalized formats serialized as JSON data structures, or XML/HTML DOMs,
handled by proven libraries with good API's.

------
lambda_func
I haven't seen such bullshit for a long time. Lots of negative claims with no
serious data backing up any of these claims looks totally bullshit and
amateur.

